# Pot-growing trailer stolen from Denver trade show



## FruityBud (Apr 7, 2011)

*A pot-growing trailer known as the "GrowBot" was stolen from a medical marijuana trade show in Denver over the weekend, and the owner on Tuesday offered a $5,000 reward for its return.*

Greg Childre, who builds custom trailers for a variety of crops at his Georgia manufacturing plan, said the trailer was stolen from the High Times Medical Cannabis Cup in Denver late Sunday night.

The 28-foot long "GrowBot" trailer was driven out of the trade show parking lot in full view of security guards, Childre said.

Parking lot surveillance cameras captured the crime, but did not detect the license plates of the Dodge truck that hitched up the trailer and drove off, he said.

Childre told Reuters the trailer is computerized, and is stocked with grow lights and security devices.

"Anything you need to grow in a controlled environment," he said. "It has all the bells and whistles."

Childre said he builds the trailers for other crops, including mushrooms and blueberries, but most of his business is derived from the medical marijuana industry.

The trailer is valued at $50,000, and there was no marijuana inside the vehicle, he said.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/3ocy8ms*


----------



## Mutt (Apr 7, 2011)

The dumba$$ will pop up on here with pics and a grow journal asking what "nutrients" are then he will get nabbed LOL


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 7, 2011)

Wasnt someone on here growing in a toyhauler??? :rofl:


----------



## tcbud (Apr 7, 2011)

There will be MJ growing in there soon I think.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 7, 2011)

Well how stoned (or stupid) do you have to be to not have some kind of hitch lock on something that valuable?


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Apr 7, 2011)

Thought this was the best part:



			
				FruityBud said:
			
		

> Childre told Reuters the trailer is computerized, and is stocked with grow lights and security devices.
> 
> "Anything you need to grow in a controlled environment," he said. "It has all the bells and whistles."


 
Apparently those 'security devices' did not have the bells and whistles...


----------



## Mutt (Apr 7, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Well how stoned (or stupid) do you have to be to not have some kind of hitch lock on something that valuable?


LOL hitch locks the work good for parking lots, but if your planning a theft...they are a moot point....the guys pulled up with a dodge and drove right out with security watching LOL
$4k reward...they can turn that in one cycle on that trailer...it's gone bud, hope you got insurance.


----------



## Hick (Apr 7, 2011)

FruityBud said:
			
		

> he said. "It has all the bells and whistles."



haaahaaa  ..."ding... ding ....ding"... "toot..toot ..toot"....:hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 7, 2011)

Hows that trailer coming along Hick?


:rofl:


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 7, 2011)

i knew a guy who would steal construction trailers full of tools. he had this thing made from steal that would go on over the original trailer hitch lettin him tow it even if it had a lock on it.. only way to stop him was to remove the tires and if he saw it and wanted it he would come back the next night with tires.. you can't stop a theif.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 7, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Hows that trailer coming along Hick?
> 
> 
> :rofl:



when I drove by he was still working on it :holysheep:


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm just stuck trying to figure out how there is a market at all for this product.  

  First, why do you need a "mobile" grow room.
  Second, the truck is roughly 5 feet by 28 feet giving you 140 square feet.  I can light a 140 square foot area with all the "bells and whistles" for literally 2-4% of the cost of this $50,000 truck. 
  Third, why would I invest $50,000 in a grow room that can be driven away by anyone that wants it?
  Lastly, anyone investing $50,000 or more is a "serious grower" and is going to be smart enough to know that a mobile grow room that costs $50,000, requires insurance and gasoline, and can be taken away at any moment is a bad investment.

-SSF-


----------



## Mutt (Apr 7, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> I'm just stuck trying to figure out how there is a market at all for this product.
> 
> First, why do you need a "mobile" grow room.
> Second, the truck is roughly 5 feet by 28 feet giving you 140 square feet.  I can light a 140 square foot area with all the "bells and whistles" for literally 2-4% of the cost of this $50,000 truck.
> ...



Don't ya know man...there is a sucker born every minute dude


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Apr 7, 2011)

I saw a few 'mobile grow trailers' last year at the 2010 Hempfest at the Cow Palace in the bay area.  I checked one out but for the life of me I can't think of a good use for one... 

The trailers are packed with hps lights up and down each side of the trailer and even with kick arse ventilation and A/C it's gotta be like trying to cool down a travel trailer with (10) 600w or 1Kw lights added....  Geez, huh? 

They should go rent a camping space at the local Jellystone RV Park & hook up to their power for a 10 week flower cycle...:hubba:  

Peace~!


----------



## sickbiker (Apr 8, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> I'm just stuck trying to figure out how there is a market at all for this product.
> 
> First, why do you need a "mobile" grow room.
> Second, the truck is roughly 5 feet by 28 feet giving you 140 square feet.  I can light a 140 square foot area with all the "bells and whistles" for literally 2-4% of the cost of this $50,000 truck.
> ...


I could build 10 trailers for 50 gs


----------



## smokingjoe (Apr 8, 2011)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> I saw a few 'mobile grow trailers' last year at the 2010 Hempfest at the Cow Palace in the bay area.  I checked one out but for the life of me I can't think of a good use for one...
> 
> The trailers are packed with hps lights up and down each side of the trailer and even with kick arse ventilation and A/C it's gotta be like trying to cool down a travel trailer with (10) 600w or 1Kw lights added....  Geez, huh?
> 
> ...



About the only practical use I can see for one of these puppies.  You'd need to stay in a darn lot of trailer parks to recover the investment though!


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 8, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> I'm just stuck trying to figure out how there is a market at all for this product.
> 
> First, why do you need a "mobile" grow room.
> Second, the truck is roughly 5 feet by 28 feet giving you 140 square feet. I can light a 140 square foot area with all the "bells and whistles" for literally 2-4% of the cost of this $50,000 truck.
> ...


 
T`was mobile as they were showing off their "set-up" at the CC in Holland.
The costly 'bells and whistles' is probably all the lighting combined with the computer equiptment and BAD! security. Would`ve been better employing someone to watch over the trailer for the duration of the cup, but hindsight is always 20-20.... Anyway, need to bail as I have a punture on my trailer:doh:


----------



## jungle (Apr 8, 2011)

if they made one that floated it might be cool....still need some security tho....


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 8, 2011)

This is by far the dumbest sh/t I've ever heard... Where do you hide something like this? How would you keep it from getting out!? Somebody is somewhere in the woods with this thing smacking themselves in the head like "what the hell was I thinking?"


----------



## mainechowder (Apr 9, 2011)

" Rickie!!! A dope trailer is no place for a kitty!"


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 9, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> This is by far the dumbest sh/t I've ever heard... Where do you hide something like this? How would you keep it from getting out!? Somebody is somewhere in the woods with this thing smacking themselves in the head like "what the hell was I thinking?"


 


rofl:rofl:  I bet you`re right. 
Obviously thought they were gonna score some top quality bud. 
Imagine their disapointment (and faces!) when they got it to their 'safe house' lmao


----------

